# Bare Root Benecia Strawberry plants



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

I bought some bulk bareroot strawberry plants. The rooting systems on these plants are awesome. The majority are over 5 inches long and thick, a few are smaller. I'm offering the extras for sale. 50 plants for $15. It cost $12 to ship them via USPS Priority shipping. 100 plants will fit in one shipping container. I can accept payments via paypal and they will ship the next day.

Pic #1: Is a sampling of some of the available plants
Pic #2: Show a particularly large plant, but also shows how long the root systems are on almost every plant.

Please message me with any questions, I would be happy to answer them.

downhome


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Still have some available.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you to those who have ordered. Bump.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Still have about 6 left. 
bump


----------

